# There's a hole in my table



## 88962 (May 10, 2005)

Seen a post about this before but can't find it now. Yes, I've done it :!: Opened the overhead cupboard, out fell the National Trust folder and crashed onto the table causing a hole about 1cm deep and 2cm across. A very expensive National trust membership. 

Does anyone have any ideas for mending it :?:  Hymer Uk have been really helpful and say they may have one in stock that's been removed during an upgrade, will find out when I go next month.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jeanann
Try DMIUK just north of Sheffield, I seem to remember when I was there having a new rear window fitted that they had all sorts of bits and pieces and they are well priced too. Alternative is that you could get some new "formica" type material and laminate it onto the table top and it would be as good as new. I remember looking at some samples when we were thinking about refitting our kitchen (but then decided not to do it) and there are quite a few that would match most of the trims I have seen.
Good luck
Keith


----------



## billmars (Jun 12, 2005)

Jeanann said:


> Seen a post about this before but can't find it now. Yes, I've done it :!: Opened the overhead cupboard, out fell the National Trust folder and crashed onto the table causing a hole about 1cm deep and 2cm across. A very expensive National trust membership.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas for mending it :?:  Hymer Uk have been really helpful and say they may have one in stock that's been removed during an upgrade, will find out when I go next month.


When we looked at the Hymer van, which we subsequently bought, there was a 'dunt' in the table, which, when we collected the van from Hymers in Preston, was magically mended. It looks as though they have used grey resin filler (the table is mottled grey) very successfully. If you didn't know where the 'dunt' was you can't see the mend. I don't think the hole was quite as big as you describe, but I think it's worth trying this method or asking the Preston branch what they may have used.

Bye...


----------



## 88962 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Keith and Bill

Thanks for your replies. Going up to Hymer UK at beginning of September fo will ask about the resin but if that's not an option will try and get lamiate to match and do a D-I-Y job. Perhaps the solution is not to join the National Trust next year as it's proving costly and too much hassle, but a bit like shutting the stable door after the horse has bolted.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi when we bought our secondhand hymer, the table was dented rather than the expense of another table I re-laminated it, to-gether with the sink/hob surround. We used a much lighter colour than the flecked blue black that was present and now this as made the living area much more brighter. The is not so daunting has you may think.


----------

